

How does Dropbox sync photos in background? - kevingibbon
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/12433824/how-does-dropbox-sync-photos-in-background-and-get-approved-from-apple

======
kevingibbon
my bad. background processing cuts off after 10 minutes. Dropbox should change
their description: "Automatically upload photos and videos". Not automatic.
Need to open the app after 10 minutes or after a new picture/video is taken.

